# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մի քանի գործեր կամ նոյեմբերյան «պոռթկումներ»... ))

## Nareco

Ժող ջան, ինձ այս բաժինը հետաքրքրեց և ես ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում նոյեմբերի առաջին շաբաթվա մեջ նկարած նկարներս, որը նկարել եմ facebook գրաֆիտիով` իմ հոգնատանջ մկնիկ Fujitsu Siemens XVII-ով  :Smile: 

 Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքները. 


Nature morte 01.11.2009


In Yerevan night...02.11.2009


Jazzve with lemon, 04.11.2009


Armenian autumn, or melancholic colors, 04.11.2009


Sunset over Sourenavan Church in Nagorno Karabach Republic, 05.11.2009

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2009), Ariadna (30.11.2009), Chilly (30.11.2009), Chuk (29.11.2009), cold skin (28.11.2009), davidus (30.12.2009), Elmo (30.11.2009), Enigmatic (28.11.2009), erewanski (30.11.2009), Farfalla (28.11.2009), impression (29.12.2009), Kita (28.11.2009), Lyonik (30.11.2009), Norton (28.11.2009), Rhayader (29.11.2009), Tig (11.12.2009), Ungrateful (30.11.2009), Yeghoyan (28.11.2009), Yellow Raven (28.11.2009), Արիացի (30.11.2009), Արշակ (29.12.2009), Երկնային (28.11.2009), Երվանդ (28.11.2009), Ժունդիայի (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (01.12.2009), Հայկօ (30.11.2009), Մանուլ (28.11.2009), Շինարար (28.11.2009), Ուլուանա (28.11.2009), Պանդուխտ (30.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (28.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Գիտեմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր է յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքը քեզ համար, այդ պատճառով փորձեմ մեկնաբանել:  :Wink: 
Ճիշտ է, հավանեցի մի քիչ, բայց հստակ կարծիք չկարողացա ձևավորել: :Blush: 
«Երևանյան գիշեր»ում երազանք կար, «Մայրամուտը ....» նկարը կենդանի ու իրական թվաց: 
Հ.Գ. Հուսամ՝ չտխրեցրի կարծիքովս:  :Smile:

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Գիտեմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր է յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքը քեզ համար, այդ պատճառով փորձեմ մեկնաբանել: 
> Ճիշտ է, հավանեցի մի քիչ, բայց հստակ կարծիք չկարողացա ձևավորել:
> «Երևանյան գիշեր»ում երազանք կար, «Մայրամուտը ....» նկարը կենդանի ու իրական թվաց: 
> Հ.Գ. Հուսամ՝ չտխրեցրի կարծիքովս:


Շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքի համար:
Հ.Գ. Բնավ:  :Smile:

----------


## lili-4

Լավն էին, չնայած որ աշնան գույներ երկուսի մեջ գտա, բայց բոլորն էլ լավ են նայվում, ամենից շատ հավանեցի սրճեփի պահը, երեևի առավոտյան եմ նայում, ու շատ տրամադրող էր, հաճույքով  էդ եփած, մի քիչ էլ թափած սուրճից կխմեի :Wink: 
Եդ նկարը նայելիս հիշեցի քրոջս սուրճ եփելը, սկեսրսյրն ասում էր. , < Մեր Նաիրի սուրճը մինչև չի թշշում, չի համոզվում, որ եփած ա>: Այ էդ կարքի հարազատ էր նկարդ: :Smile:

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Դուրս եկան....
Մանավանդ երկրորդը: :Love:

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ինձ «Աշունը»-ը ամենից շատ դուր եկավ:  :Smile:

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

բոլորն էլ շատ լավն էին  :Smile: 
ամենաշատը հավանեցի «In Yerevan night...»ը

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մկնիկով նկարելիս ծրագրի գործիքների էֆեկտներն են տպվում թղթի... այսինքն էկրանի վրա, ոչ թե նկարչի` մարդու անհատական արվեստը:

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Նարեկ, փորձել ես "ռեալում" նկարել՞
Օչին նիպլօխօ  :Xeloq:  եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ֆեյսբուքով ա նկարած  :Jpit: 
Գույների զգացողություն ու ճաշակ ունես, պետք է որ ներկերով էլ լավ ստացվի:
 :Smile:

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Մկնիկով նկարելիս ծրագրի գործիքների էֆեկտներն են տպվում թղթի... այսինքն էկրանի վրա, ոչ թե նկարչի` մարդու անհատական արվեստը:


Այդ ծրագրի մեջ ոչ մի էֆֆեկտներ և նման բաներ չկան, սովորական Paint ծրագիրն է ուղղակի Facebook-ում: Ամեն դեպքում կարևորը այն է, որ «մկնային անհատականը» փոխակերպվում է «ռեալ անհատականի»:  :Smile: 




> Նարեկ, փորձել ես "ռեալում" նկարել՞
> Օչին նիպլօխօ  եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ֆեյսբուքով ա նկարած 
> Գույների զգացողություն ու ճաշակ ունես, պետք է որ ներկերով էլ լավ ստացվի:


Փորձել եմ, այս նկարներից 2-ը արդեն կտավի վրա ունեմ` մայրամուտն ու սրճեփը: Տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ դրանցից յուղաներկի հոտ է բուրում, ոչ ավելին:  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Շատ եմ հավանում, պատկերացնում եմ բնականից ինչ սիրուն կնկարես դու՜ 

Sunset over Sourenavan Church -ը ամենաշատը դուրս եկավ, գույները, ուզեցի երազեմ _

----------

Nareco (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ծով

ինձ սենց համակարգչոտ բաները դուր չեն գալիս, բայց դե ոնց ասում են գինով կուտվի...փորձի՛ր առանց մկնիկի :Smile:

----------

Nareco (30.11.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Առանց մկնիկի այս նկարներից երկուսն արդեն կան, ուղղակի չափերը մեծ են ու սքան անելու հնարավորություն չունեմ: Միգուցե ցուցահանդես բացեմ, հրավիրեմ գաք դիտեք:  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

Երկնային (30.11.2009), Ծով (30.11.2009)

----------


## Katka

Վերջինին երկար ես կարողանում նայել, թեեւ գունային տեսանկյունից չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ՝ ինչն է պակասում: :Smile:

----------

Nareco (30.11.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մեկը մյուսից լավն էին:

Եթե զգում ես, որ սենց քեզ ավելի հարմար ա կամ ավելի լավ ես սենց նկարում, հենց կոմպով էլ շարունակի: Վրձինով ու ներկերով հազար հոգի նկարիչ կա, իսկ սենց՝ չէ: Կարևորը արդյունքն ա:

Ի դեպ՝ լիքը հենց հատուկ նկարչական ծրագրեր կան ու պլանշետներ. եթե սիրում ես սենց զբաղվել, փորձիր դրանցով նկարել: Corel Painter, Paint Shop Pro... Մոտ հինգ րոպեում, առանց հատուկ չափանիշերով որոնելու ինտերնետում գտա այ օրինակ սենց նկարներ.

----------

Chuk (30.11.2009), impression (29.12.2009), murmushka (30.11.2009), Nareco (30.11.2009), Ungrateful (30.11.2009), Երկնային (30.11.2009), Մանուլ (30.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Աշունը շատ հավանեցի, ու Ջեզվեն, մյուսներն էլ լավն են, բայց սրանք հատկապես հավանեցի:

----------

Nareco (30.11.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Մեկը մյուսից լավն էին:
> 
> Եթե զգում ես, որ սենց քեզ ավելի հարմար ա կամ ավելի լավ ես սենց նկարում, հենց կոմպով էլ շարունակի: Վրձինով ու ներկերով հազար հոգի նկարիչ կա, իսկ սենց՝ չէ: Կարևորը արդյունքն ա:
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ լիքը հենց հատուկ նկարչական ծրագրեր կան ու պլանշետներ. եթե սիրում ես սենց զբաղվել, փորձիր դրանցով նկարել: Corel Painter, Paint Shop Pro... Մոտ հինգ րոպեում, առանց հատուկ չափանիշերով որոնելու ինտերնետում գտա այ օրինակ սենց նկարներ.


Շնորհակալ եմ Հայկօ ջան:
Էս նկարները, որոնք տեղադրել եմ այստեղ, դրանք զուտ նկարել եմ էսպես կոչված ժամանցի համար, ֆեյսբուքում ընկերներիցս մեկը նկար էր ուղարկել, ես էլ որոշեցի փորձել: Ուղղակի այս նկարները հիմք, էսքիզ հանդիսացան, որ դրանք հանձնեմ կտավին: Նկարչությունն ինձ համար ամենահաճելի հոբբիներից մեկն է, ոչ ավելին..  :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

Մոռացա ավելացնել, որ ինչը հատկապես ինձ շատ գրավեց, ֆեյսբուքում այդ նկարելու ընթացքի ձայնագրումն էր, այսինքն հիմա այս նկարներից յուրաքանչյուրի REPLAY-ը կրկնողությունը կա, այնտեղ կոճակ կա` սեղմում ես, ու խնդրեմ 0-ից նկարը քո ընտրած արագությամբ աչքիդ առջև «նկարվում է»:  :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

*Moonlight...*

----------

Ambrosine (29.12.2009), davidus (30.12.2009), impression (29.12.2009), Norton (29.12.2009), Ungrateful (30.12.2009), Երկնային (29.12.2009), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2009), Հայկօ (29.12.2009), Մանուլ (29.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Moonlight...


Էս նկարի գույները չհավանեցի, շատ վառ են, մի տեսակ, իմ կարծիքով, չեն բռնում նկարի բովանդակությանը:

----------

Ձայնալար (29.12.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Էս նկարի գույները չհավանեցի, շատ վառ են, մի տեսակ, իմ կարծիքով, չեն բռնում նկարի բովանդակությանը:


 Արտ ջան, դե նայած ում մոտ ոնց է արտահայտվում:   :Blush:  :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, դե նայած ում մոտ ոնց է արտահայտվում:


Ես ընդամենը իմ տպավորությունն եմ գրում, Նարեկ ջան, տպավորություն բացառիկ ճշմարտության չի հավակնում  :Smile:

----------

